# My Samsung S5 Active takes forever to turn on/activate its wifi... how do i fix that?



## winterwonderland (Sep 23, 2019)

When turn on the wifi on my S5 Active, it connects automatically to my home network wifi (or any other friends wifi) with no problems. However, the problem is that it takes AT LEAST 60~90 secs until the wifi is activated before it then connects to the network rather quickly. When i tap the wifi-on/off-button, it goes from gray (inactive/off) to a weak/dark green where it stays for 60~90 secs before it turns to bright green and thus connected to the network...

On my S4, the wifi is activated as soon as i turn on my phone...

HOW do i fix that? Been a bother for a long time now... any suggestions on how i can fix that?


----------



## Ramo1203 (Sep 23, 2019)

I would try a factory reset first of all to see if it's faster with a fresh install.


----------



## winterwonderland (Sep 23, 2019)

Ramo1203 said:


> I would try a factory reset first of all to see if it's faster with a fresh install.



I tried that, but it's still the same result... :/ What then?


----------



## Ramo1203 (Sep 23, 2019)

Check if there is a firmware update? Otherwise I'm out of ideas, perhaps it's an issue with that model/firmware.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 23, 2019)

Xdaforums, try there, there is plenty of firmware there


----------

